# Male with Crusty Genital Area. Help!



## fitchik (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi. My maledwarf Netherlandbunny named Hefe'is 9 months old, fixed, and healthy. Today I was playing with him and accidently touched his genital area and realized it felt very crusty. I was able to turn him over and saw that his entire pink area was dry and crusty looking and there was a very very tiny dark brown/red dot in the area too (maybe blood, but I couldn't tell since it was the size of a pen tip). 

I've never looked at his genital area in the past so I have no clue if it normally looks like that or not. He pees and poops like normal, is an indoor bunny,and hasn't been acting sick. Any thoughts of suggestions? I know I could take him to the vet, but really don't want to spent $100+ for them to tell me it's just dry or that it's normal. 

Thanks so much for your help! 

~kendra (and my littlebaby Hefe')


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 1, 2010)

Am not that experienced but personally i`d give it a wipe with some cotton/towel and warm clean water i do not think it should be crusty,becare not too make it sore with too much wiping,Sorry but maybe that will do till someone more experienced comes along.My thought behind cleaning it is incase it crusts and blocks the exit for poo`s and wee`s maybe try and get some extra fluids into him to help flush his system? Also once clean you can assess the health of the skin !


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 1, 2010)

I wonder if you can post a picture? That may help the infirmary mods know what is going on.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 1, 2010)

It is possibly that his scent glands need cleaning. There are two slits on either side of the genitals that can build up a large amount of waxy stinky stuff. You can clean it out using a q-tip and some baby oil or some warm water. 

The waxy build up is normally a dark redish brown colour.

-Dawn


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 1, 2010)

Kendra o yuck but hope this is the problem as seems would be easy to solveonder:


----------



## fitchik (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help. In reponse to Dawn, I'm not sure wherehis scent glands are but I will try to find them and clean them. Thank you so much for the suggestion...do female bunnies scent glands need cleaning too (for my other bunny)? 

~kendra

PS. Hope you are all having a wonderful New Years!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 1, 2010)

Definitely post a picture, it could be syphilis, which is common and can easily be fixed with penicillin shots (not oral).

Vent Disease

Here's a pic of scent glands...







Does this help? 



sas :expressionless


----------



## fitchik (Jan 1, 2010)

Just took these pics of him. The dark spot isn't there any longer...there is no puss or anything. Just looks as if it's frostbit or something (obviously it's not, just looks like it), and it's crusty. No sores or leasions. I also still have no idea where his scent glands are...


----------



## Pipp (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh My. :shock:

Sorry, but a Vet visit is in the cards for this guy. ASAP. 

It could well be syphilis, but there could be an abscess or even a prolapsed rectum or something as well, hard to tell by the pics. Is there any crustiness around his nose and mouth at all? 

In either case, it's a Vet matter. The poor little guy must be pretty uncomfortable! They never show it though. Rabbits are notorious for that. 

Hopefully somebody else may have a more specific idea, but regardless of what it is, keeping it moist by applying a slightly warm wet cloth compress will probably help in the interim. 


sas :goodluck


----------



## fitchik (Jan 1, 2010)

I will get him to the vet as soon as I can (hopefully something is open over the weekend). 

So I take itbunny penis's aren't supposed to look like that? His and his sister have no nose crustiness and every other part of his body is perfect. 

Thanks again for all your help. It's such a blessing to have this site and members who give their time to helping others with their bunny problems!

~kendra


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 2, 2010)

fitchik wrote:


> I also still have no idea where his scent glands are...



The scent glands are on both sides of the genitals. Aren't to hard to miss, just move the genitals to the side and you'll find them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 2, 2010)

Aww poor baby! That looks like it really hurts. The skin there should be light peach colored. It looks like it's swollen, is it? Also, that's not his penis- his penis is inside him and comes out when he pees or if you press down just above it. 

One more thing, is he neutered? It looks like he is, just want to make sure you aren't letting him spend time with his sister if he isn't neutered.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2010)

It definitely looks red and swollen. Is it possible he had a fight with his sister and she bit him?

I'd carefully try and look at his penis by sliding the sheath down and making sure it's not engorged -- filing up with blood and blue/purple swollen. 

Another possibility is a urinary infection or bladder stones or something. Has he been peeing outside his box, peeing frequently and/or straining at all? Is his pee white and thick? More things to watch for.


sas :expressionless


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, that doesn't look normal at all. It does look like it could be a prolapsed rectum, urine scald, or syphilis. If the vet thinks it's syphilis, a penicillin injection should cure it. I would also have any bunnies he's been in contact with get the shot because they can have the disease but not show symptoms. That way they could continue to re-infect each other.


----------



## fitchik (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I took him in on Saturday and the vet said she wasn't sure what it was, but that it didn't look normal and most likely infected(I could have told her that. She took an X-ray to rule out calcium deposits and said it looked fine. She said other tests weren't necessary since antibiotics would kill whatever infection it was (sypillus or uti); so she has him on TTB injections once a week for three weeks, and Silvadine cream to rub on him daily. 

I was a bit in question about her prognosis but she is the MD so I'll trust her. Hopefully that will do the trick and that my little guy will be okay!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, that's not the appropriate treatment for syphillis, and I don't think the xrays were going to show much. They would show if he had bladder sludge or calcium there, both of which could lead to urine scald, but I think syphilis is much more likely. Many vets don't want to treat with penicillin even though its the right treatment because they have probably heard that it is toxic if given to b unnies orally. That is true, but you just have to give it as an injection .


----------



## fitchik (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your comment and expertise. I go back for his second injection Saturday and will talk to her then about that. Thanks

~kendra


----------



## Pipp (Jan 4, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by TTB injection? 

I'm still not sure exactly which body part has the problem -- is it the anus or the genitals? There's a fair space between on boys. Seeing as you're sure he's a boy, its not genital prolapse, but could be a rectal, that can be somewhat common in rabbits, where tissue is pushed outside the body. It looks red and swollen but may not be infected, although it can/will get infected easily. If its crusty, then it could be a prolapsed dried out (which shouldn't be allowed to happen, it needs to be kept moist and clean).

ETA: Re-reading the post, I'm assuming it's not rectal. 

So syphilis is more likely if its genital, although there are usually other symptoms around the face and sometimes the paws I think. You can't easily test for syphilis (vent disease), you usually do just treat for it. 

I agree that the x-ray may have been a secondary concern re: bladder, ureter or kidney stones with no other symptoms (straining to urinate, blood or chalk in the urine), but if its a mystery to the vet, I can imagine they would want to rule out anything internal and dangerous.

If it's a wound, from a bite or a splinter or something, it could be either area. 

Whatever it is, injectable penicillin (Penicillin-G Procaine) is a good first line of treatment, and probably the only line of treatment if its syphilis. 

PPS: If it is 'hutch burn'/urine scald -- which can also make the genitals and/or anus look inflamed -- unless it's from being kept in a very wet and dirty environment, it's usually a symptom of another problem that causes 'leakage'. 


sas :goodluck


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 6, 2010)

I also had a chance to look up TTB and I can't figure out what it is either. It's possible that the treatment you have will work out, especially if it's not syphilis. The silvadine is a strong topical antibiotic.


----------



## fitchik (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there! I double checked the invoice and it did say "TTB antibiotic injection weekend", but then under is says ".32 Duo Pen G 250ml". So perhaps that is the Penicilian G. 

Reguardless, today when I went to put the ointment on his area it was a light pink, not very crusty anymore, and looked so much better. So something is definately working (even though I may never know what was going on with him). I also checked his sister since they share a cage and she looked fine. 

Thank you for your help!

~kendra


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 6, 2010)

If one rabbit is being treated for syphilis, I would also treat the cage mate. A common source of rabbit syphilis is to get it from mom during birth. So, chances are the sister has it as well, and she is just not presenting symptoms.

However, she can re-infect her brother even with no symptoms. I would bring them both in for shots so that there is no chance of re-infection.

-Dawn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2010)

It most certainly looks like vent disease. Topical ointment will clear up the lesions, but will not cure the disease.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, that is good to hear that there is some Pen G involved. I would also get the sister treated with Pen G because like aurora said, they can have it but not show symptoms, and can reinfect each other.


----------

